# Elsa on the Suit



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a video I took today of me working my female, Elsa. I really like her. I got her when she was around 10 months old, started in schutzhund, but now am training (when I can) her in French Ring... she's only been on the suit a handful of times. forgive my lack of decoy skills. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbO0jm3thaA


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> Here's a video I took today of me working my female, Elsa. I really like her. I got her when she was around 10 months old, started in schutzhund, but now am training (when I can) her in French Ring... she's only been on the suit a handful of times. forgive my lack of decoy skills.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbO0jm3thaA


Holy fast re-bite. 

Good work Kara, Elsa is looking great.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks Ted, I need to switch legs more often though. noticed that after watching the video. oops!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super cool looks like fun 

I dont think I should try that, but I think I will... I'll prolly use an e-collar though...


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd use a little more authority in the voice so she knows it's not a game and that you are serious about "Platz". It won't kill her. 

Other than that, great work. So what is it like to get bit from your own dog?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it hurts sometimes.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I think there should be some conflict during the "out" and not be so "easy" but hey you are working your own dog so it is a game.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah. i'm still balancing the decoy/handler work. honestly, this is the first time she has been worked in a month or two. I didn't really want it to be a huge learning session. trust me, I have no problem being hard on her, and neither does she... unfortunately.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Sandra- I've gotten real bites from this dog- and it's not fun! having the suit on makes it much easier!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kara

You learning to be decoy is a great idea. Elsa is a very nice dog.
I think it is a bad idea to work your own dog. I think to be working your own dog while you're still learning how to be a decoy is DANGEROUS. Why marry one of the best Ring decoys around if you're going to work your own dog?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I think Chris would whole-heartedly agree with you, Thomas.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Kara,

Elsa is lovely!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Enjoyed watching 
You have a great teacher at home for the decoy work so you'll learn quickly


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL that was awesome. Nice work, Kara, and I really like Elsa. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice video and Great job Kara. Keep up the good work


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the concern Thomas, but if I thought I couldn't handle my dog or that she couldn't handle me working her, I wouldn't do it. We have a very close relationship.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You look like you have some good potential as a decoy and damn that dog's rebite IS fast .


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> I'd use a little more authority in the voice so she knows it's not a game and that you are serious about "Platz".


Please don't listen to this advice, because Elsa won't either. Grab up your leash the whole time (maybe use a 6') like you did in the middle of the video, maybe run the line between your legs and correct from behind you, and demand the platz if she is trained to the point of being correct on the out, even if you say it in a whisper.

Hearing you isn't the issue. Obedience to the command is the issue.

I see a lot of really good stuff in her. She is a speedy little demon with the re-bite.

I started working my boxer on me a few days ago, which is something I would have told you a year ago that I wouldn't do with him. It may get me hurt in the long run, but I want to work him to clean up some behaviors, and teach some. Good luck to you with it.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Hearing you isn't the issue. Obedience to the command is the issue.
> 
> .


 
Yup.


----------

